# June 18th 7:00 PM, Marietta, Woodstock, Canton and the rest of the North Boonies.



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm hungry.

Thur 6/18 19:00.

Los Reyes on Chastain.

Google map > http://local.google.com/maps?q=777+Townpark+Lane+Kennesaw,+GA+30144&iwloc=A&hl=en

I'll check with them and make sure a group is workable.

Called and let them know we would be there. Reservation is under my name, Harry Garrett.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 7, 2009)

Buffalo Wild Wings, Barrett Parkway.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 7, 2009)

Works for me....


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 7, 2009)

A reminder of the new rule. If you recommend the place you have to show up.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 7, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Buffalo Wild Wings, Barrett Parkway.



Well, if they serve food there you'll be batting .500.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thursday the 18th is good...I leave for Kentucky the next day!   Barrett parkway scares me though!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 7, 2009)

There's been so many good suggestions already...what will we decide?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2009)

It's a maybe for me.  I will be dropping off my smoker and stuff over at Stone Mtn for the comp on the 19th.  I may get back in time to grab a bite with yall if i dont have to much to do at the house to get ready!  Maybe I can get some mojo from you knuckleheads for the big day!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2009)

oh yeah buffalo wild wings really sucks.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 9, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> oh yeah buffalo wild wings really sucks.



The other suggestions have been so tempting.....yawn.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe we should change the title so others know it's US!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

ok, ya'll get together up there on the 18th, we'll have a get together down here on the 18th, what say we "tele-conference" Woodys!!!!!!!!


----------



## JR (Jun 10, 2009)

Kebo said:


> ok, ya'll get together up there on the 18th, we'll have a get together down here on the 18th, what say we "tele-conference" Woodys!!!!!!!!



Gonna try to make y'alls down there.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe we should change the title so others know it's US!



Ok, Let's see.......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2009)

JR said:


> Gonna try to make y'alls down there.



Next Thursday??? kewl!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 10, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Maybe we should change the title so others know it's US!



Might should I just saw this by chance..

Oh, Im in


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 10, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Ok, Let's see.......



Better.



The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Might should I just saw this by chance..
> 
> Oh, Im in




You are just stalking me aren't you.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 10, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You are just stalking me aren't you.



Who isn't?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2009)

Ok, I am still in....

Not sure Gunner is gonna be home or even outta the hospital by then, But Maybe....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> The other suggestions have been so tempting.....yawn.



did i mention that buffalo wild wings.....uhhhhh... suck?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm going to do some scouting around.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 10, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> did i mention that buffalo wild wings.....uhhhhh... suck?



Ya know what...YOU SUCK!

I couldn't care less where we eat...somebody pick something.


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 10, 2009)

I vote no Rib Ranch or Right Wing. How about some Messican? Los Reyes on Chastain?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 10, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> I vote no Rib Ranch or Right Wing. How about some Messican? Los Reyes on Chastain?



Los Reyes is good for me...

Oh, how about Golden Corral!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 10, 2009)

I will be in Appleton, WI so I can't make it.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Oh, how about Golden Corral!



They're still in business?  Where?

Either is fine by me.


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> They're still in business?  Where?
> 
> Either is fine by me.



I'm pretty sure there's still one on Barrett Parkway down across from Dick's. Oh, and I wasn't being serious about Golden Corral...I don't think they sell beers.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Ya know what...YOU SUCK!
> 
> I couldn't care less where we eat...somebody pick something.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 11, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> I vote no Rib Ranch or Right Wing. How about some Messican? Los Reyes on Chastain?



Los Reyes is a good idea! 

NOYDB, yes Golden Corral is still in business and they've cleaned up and improved the menu since that lady died from food poisoning about a year ago


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

So in honor of Los Reyes, should we all carry "mexican" style? I think I can find a Llama before next Thursday...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> I think I can find a Llama before next Thursday...



We don't want to know why you think you can find a Llama before next Thursday.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

Kebo said:


> Next Thursday??? kewl!



How much do we owe ya?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> We don't want to know why you think you can find a Llama before next Thursday.



Cause I'm not going to "mexican carry" a SIG or H&K.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 11, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Who isn't?



Chicken Fanger!  My favorite stalker.



ATLRoach said:


> I vote no Rib Ranch or Right Wing. How about some Messican? Los Reyes on Chastain?




Sounds good!

By the way, the 18th is Big Fish's birthday.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

Spankings!!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 11, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> By the way, the 18th is Big Fish's birthday.






NOYDB said:


> Spankings!!!!



 Ahh, Harry, she said Bigfish, he's a guy. 

Anyway why would you want to spank a guy when Whiskey33 is bringing a llama?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ahh, Harry, she said Bigfish, he's a guy.
> 
> Anyway why would you want to spank a guy when Whiskey33 is bringing a llama?



I hear Llamas spit though.....WATCH OUT!


----------



## Buck (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll see if I can make it...


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Llamas name is Lloyd in case anyone was wondering. He's my ride home.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Ahh, Harry, she said Bigfish, he's a guy.



If BF wants a spanking, well, I am secure enough to bring the cricket bat with holes in it.



> Anyway why would you want to spank a guy when Whiskey33 is bringing a llama?



I know better than to get between Whiskey and his Llama.


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I'll see if I can make it...



Hmmmmm........


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, and kudos to you Harry for organizing this.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

It's organized?????

How'd that happen?


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> It's organized?????
> 
> How'd that happen?



Sorry, comment was 'tongue-in-cheek'.  It's like a goat ropin' to get it organized....


Here, a little more sincere...

Kudos Harry, for _attempting_ to get this organized.


----------



## Buck (Jun 11, 2009)

Los Reyes on Chastain is where all the Kennesaw State chics hangout. The food may not be all that good but the scenery is worth the drive.  

Come on JR, you can make it...  

How bout them organizational skills?


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> all the Kennesaw State chics hangout



Ouch, ok, ok... Enough arm twistin'....


----------



## Buck (Jun 11, 2009)

JR said:


> Ouch, ok, ok... Enough arm twistin'....



I figured as much...    It won't be long now on Al will be all over this gatherin'...


----------



## JR (Jun 11, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I figured as much...    It won't be long now on Al will be all over this gatherin'...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 11, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Los Reyes on Chastain is where all the Kennesaw State chics hangout.



Y'all have to hold them off, so as I get a chance to eat.



> The food may not be all that good but the scenery is worth the drive.



You got directions or does your truck know the way?



> Come on JR, you can make it...



We have faith in ya!



> How bout them organizational skills?



You leave my organ out of this.


----------



## Buck (Jun 12, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> You got directions or does your truck know the way?



Actually, yes, it does.   I have eatin there once per week for the past...well, 5 years, or so?  

*Driving Directions *------>>> http://local.google.com/maps?q=777+Townpark+Lane+Kennesaw,+GA+30144&iwloc=A&hl=en


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 12, 2009)

MMMmmm!  We're reverting back to our old Mexican ways eh?


----------



## JR (Jun 13, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> MMMmmm!  We're reverting back to our old Mexican ways eh?



Sup bub???????  Where ya been????


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Los Reyes on Chastain is where all the Kennesaw State chics hangout. The food may not be all that good but the scenery is worth the drive.
> 
> Come on JR, you can make it...
> 
> How bout them organizational skills?



Ok, I'm in!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in!  See y'all there!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok, so I need the ton of bricks to fall on my head,    
Where, I know the when...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 15, 2009)

The first post has been updated.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 17, 2009)

1 mo day


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2009)

Mmmmmmm.....cheese dip.


----------



## Buck (Jun 17, 2009)

Wish it was today.  I need at least 2 pitchers of Margaritas after the news I just received…


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 17, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Wish it was today.  I need at least 2 pitchers of Margaritas after the news I just received…




Everything ok?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Wish it was today.  I need at least 2 pitchers of Margaritas after the news I just received…



ruh roh...sounds serious...everything OK?


----------



## bigox911 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wish we could make it...it's mine and my wife's 4 year anniversary tomorrow night


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Wish we could make it...it's mine and my wife's 4 year anniversary tomorrow night



Congrats, but hey c'mon, splurge a little for the occasion, spend a little more and bring her to the get-together.


----------



## Buck (Jun 17, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Everything ok?





boneboy96 said:


> ruh roh...sounds serious...everything OK?



Yeah, just a bad day at work...    Tomorrow night though...


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 17, 2009)

bigox911 said:


> Wish we could make it...it's mine and my wife's 4 year anniversary tomorrow night



Well I can't imagine a better way of spending an anniversary than with a pile of bison poo, a pigmy with three legs, a guy who dosen't care, the king of bar-b-que, a guy who can "mickey mouse" any invention, a one eyed man, and a hairstylist who can't fix her own hair! C'mon man, where's your sense of romance? 
Oops, I forgot Buck#4... A guy with a B. W.
and the guy with more guns than the National Guard


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 17, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well I can't imagine a better way of spending an anniversary than with a pile of bison poo, a pigmy with three legs, a guy who dosen't care, the king of bar-b-que, a guy who can "mickey mouse" any invention, a one eyed man, and a hairstylist who can't fix her own hair! C'mon man, where's your sense of romance?
> Oops, I forgot Buck#4... A guy with a B. W.
> and the guy with more guns than the National Guard



Well Said!


----------



## RATTLER (Jun 17, 2009)

I will try to make it


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 18, 2009)

RATTLER said:


> I will try to make it


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 18, 2009)

Good to hear it Dave! I'm doing my best to make it tonight.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 18, 2009)

Me, the wife, and the beast (Tristen) are going to try to make it...


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 18, 2009)

Group reservation made. Under my name, Harry Garrett.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

By the way, I have two big butts left in the freezer if anyone is wanting one.  Let me know and I will bring it to the dinner tonight.  They have been pulled and chopped already. 

PM for price.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2009)

and the guy with more guns than the National Guard 

and who might that be?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> By the way, I have two big butts left in the freezer if anyone is wanting one.  Let me know and I will bring it to the dinner tonight.  They have been pulled and chopped already.
> 
> PM for price.



Sorry, I like my butt fresh.

Let me know if there are no takers, I might get it.



JR said:


> Me + 7 (total of 8) might try to make it.



Now Kenny, we all know you are down to only 1 friend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> Sorry, I like my butt fresh.
> 
> Let me know if there are no takers, I might get it.
> 
> ...



Well maybe 3... he does have a wife and two kids... i guess they are friends by association.


----------



## hicktownboy (Jun 18, 2009)

I might make an appearance.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

hicktownboy said:


> I might make an appearance.



Come on!  I'll buy you a beer!


----------



## Buck (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm ready for a beer.  Is it time yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I'm ready for a beer.  Is it time yet?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 18, 2009)

Gonna have to miss this one guys. Gotta sell a shotgun at 7 in Dunwoody....

Drink one for me.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Gonna have to miss this one guys. Gotta sell a shotgun at 7 in Dunwoody....
> 
> Drink one for me.



figures... its not at the wib wanch so you cant make it...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well I can't imagine a better way of spending an anniversary than with a pile of bison poo, a pigmy with three legs, a guy who dosen't care, the king of bar-b-que, a guy who can "mickey mouse" any invention, a one eyed man, and a hairstylist who can't fix her own hair! C'mon man, where's your sense of romance?
> Oops, I forgot Buck#4... A guy with a B. W.
> and the guy with more guns than the National Guard



Mickey Mouse Any Invention????????   Hummmmmm


----------



## ATLRoach (Jun 18, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Gonna have to miss this one guys. Gotta sell a shotgun at 7 in Dunwoody....
> 
> Drink one for me.



Chris you have no excuse as we stay till 9 at least. Sell the gun and go four miles from the house you will be there.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 18, 2009)

I am still stuck at work Helppp!


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 18, 2009)

ATLRoach said:


> Chris you have no excuse as we stay till 9 at least. Sell the gun and go four miles from the house you will be there.



Yep,

no excuse, other than I locked my keys in my truck at the shooting range on the way home from selling the shotgun. Went and made a down payment on a new shooter and realized it when I got out. Had to walk to my house and jog back to get my truck....just got home.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Yep,
> 
> no excuse, other than I locked my keys in my truck at the shooting range on the way home from selling the shotgun. Went and made a down payment on a new shooter and realized it when I got out. Had to walk to my house and jog back to get my truck....just got home.




You'd think someone would have given you a ride in the back of their truck


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 18, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> You'd think someone would have given you a ride in the back of their truck



Good thing I only live a mile from the shooting range.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

All I can say about this gathering was that it was off the hook!  I got kissed and hugged by more women than i knew what to do with.   Thanks for the good time ladies. 

Boss


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 18, 2009)

Enjoyed it folks, Glad ya'll got to see me...

Seriously,   Great times with Great folks....


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 18, 2009)

Fun! Fun! Good to see everyone again!!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 18, 2009)

We always have a great time but I think this was one of the best ones yet. Nice having our own pen to play in.

Great seeing everyone again and we finally got to meet Mrs Jranger. Nice meeting you Christy (sp?)!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 18, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Yep,
> 
> no excuse, other than I locked my keys in my truck at the shooting range on the way home from selling the shotgun. Went and made a down payment on a new shooter and realized it when I got out. Had to walk to my house and jog back to get my truck....just got home.



Wait a minute .... did you end up walking homeat the LAST gathering???    I'm starting to see a pattern developing here!


----------



## Buck (Jun 18, 2009)

Had fun ya'll...  I'm off to bed now...


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 18, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> Had fun ya'll...  I'm off to bed now...



I bet you are!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 18, 2009)

Our ladies always make it better. 

It was good to see some of the folks that hadn't been able to make it in a while. Hope to see everyone again.

Those poor college girls........


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2009)

NOYDB said:


> Our ladies always make it better.
> 
> It was good to see some of the folks that hadn't been able to make it in a while. Hope to see everyone again.
> 
> Those poor college girls........



yeah my wife works with one of them... should be interesting.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2009)

Feeling bad that I didn't mke it...really bad!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2009)

Downloading pix now.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2009)

There are a LOT!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 18, 2009)

47 to be exact....that can be published...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Sideways Dave...






Bad Boy John





Dave





Zander





Landon, girlfriend, big fish


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

JRanger & son


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Birthday Boy


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

And here is where the college girls appeared.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Random pix.....not sure how to "categorize" them.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## Les Miles (Jun 19, 2009)

oh lawd  sorry i was out of town and missed it.


----------



## T_Fish (Jun 19, 2009)

Comeaux said:


> oh lawd  sorry i was out of town and missed it.



i understand your pain..


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome pics!  My favorite is the one where Matty is making a "peace sign" over OFH's mouth!  Priceless!

"Peace up, A-Town down"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 19, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Awesome pics!  My favorite is the one where Matty is making a "peace sign" over OFH's mouth!  Priceless!
> 
> "Peace up, A-Town down"



Mattyoneshirt strikes again.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 19, 2009)

Forgot a few...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2009)

You did real good with the camera Heather!!!! Great shots!

Have to agree 100% with Harry, the WOW's REALLY do make these events special. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like ya`ll had a good time too! First time I`ve ever heard of a "conference call" goin` on between two get togethers!


----------



## Buck (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeap, that right there is one fine eatin' joint...   

I have to say I was looking for Al to get a picture with the college girls and he was missing...    We walked down stairs and there he was in the lobby talking to a young college girl (blonde) and had his arm around her....  

That pink shirt and eye patch is a lady killer I tell ya...


----------



## Jranger (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like I left about 30 minutes too soon...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 19, 2009)

I missed it


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Jun 19, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> I missed it



Me too.

Next time for sure.


----------



## big fish (Jun 19, 2009)

Had a great time. Thanks to all that came out, see you at the next one.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had a great time....

We didn't get quite as rowdy as ya'll did...

yeah, the conference call was a good idea.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 19, 2009)

We had a good time also and the wife was not freaked out in the least bit by all you.. I mean my fellow woodyites  Next time we are going to try and get seating a lil bit closer to the action for chatting.


----------



## Buck (Jun 19, 2009)

Jranger said:


> We had a good time also and the wife was not freaked out in the least bit by all you.. I mean my fellow woodyites  Next time we are going to try and get seating a lil bit closer to the action for chatting.



Prolly the reason she wasn't freaked out...  Cause I know I was freaked...


----------



## Al33 (Jun 19, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> I have to say I was looking for Al to get a picture with the college girls and he was missing...    We walked down stairs and there he was in the lobby talking to a young college girl (blonde) and had his arm around her....
> 
> That pink shirt and eye patch is a lady killer I tell ya...



The young college ladies were a bit too young for a photo op with me in the pic.

The young blonde I was hugging was a dear friend I have known since she was about 4 years old. I consider her, her three older sisters, and their mom family. Her dad was a very good friend that passed away about 6 months ago. It was a very pleasant surprise to see her again.

BTW, IT AIN"T PINK, it's coral!!!!!  I am going to be shopping for a REAL pink shirt and wear it proudly when I find one.


----------



## Strych9 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wiskey_33 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Next time for sure.



Me too, I love college girls.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 19, 2009)

I knew JR couldn't have got that close with out a disguise.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone else see the resemblance to Joe Camel?


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 19, 2009)

I had a great time y'all! Look forward to doin it again soon!


----------



## flattop (Jun 19, 2009)

DeltaHalo said:


> I had a great time y'all! Look forward to doin it again soon!



Looks like you did from that one pic!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 19, 2009)

Great shots there Heather.   I should have hung around abit longer, Looks like I missed out on some more fun...


----------



## Resica (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice shots OFH. Thanks for sharing. It looks like everyone enjoyed themselves!


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 19, 2009)

looks like ya'll had a big time


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2009)

ellaville hunter said:


> looks like ya'll had a big time



You & the better half left too soon, we finally got a whole group pic!

One thing the South bunch has that the North didn't, a picture of said "Conference Call"!!!!!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> You & the better half left too soon, we finally got a whole group pic!
> 
> One thing the South bunch has that the North didn't, a picture of said "Conference Call"!!!!!



Whooo,,,, wait, we aint the north, Maybe upper Ga.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> You & the better half left too soon, we finally got a whole group pic!
> 
> One thing the South bunch has that the North didn't, a picture of said "Conference Call"!!!!!



So! Where's all the pics??????


----------



## DRB1313 (Jun 23, 2009)

Never mind!!  I found em!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jun 23, 2009)

Kebo said:


> You & the better half left too soon, we finally got a whole group pic!
> 
> One thing the South bunch has that the North didn't, a picture of said "Conference Call"!!!!!



Yes we do!  It's the one where Matty is on the phone in the corner.


----------

